# First baits in two years



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Fired up the airbrush for the first time in roughly two years.

Painted 4 baits (2 of each color posted below) and put base on about a dozen more.


I've always had an issue with createx flouro violet. Neither of my brushes want to spray it, I've even thinned it down way more than you would think you would need to and it will still barely come out of the gun and blow chunks. Is there a trick to this color or maybe I got a bad bottle??

Anyway here's a pic of the few baits I did


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice James, 

In the past I was using the original Createx colors and having the same problem. For a while I would just turn up the air pressure and change the tips to the largest diameter available. Some colors spray better than others. Many people have gone to the 'Wicked" Createx paint because it is alot easier to spray.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some paint I have does the same thing. For whatever reason it has tiny chunks in it even when it is new. Older paint can get chunky from small amounts drying inside the bottle cap. I double up pieces of nylon hosiery and pour my paint thru it. A tip I learned on here. It helps a lot.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Last week while spraying Createx fluorescent green I was getting small particles of what looked like straight pigment coming thru or something. Very dark green specks. Even after shaking the bottle to death. Tried a new bottle and it was doing the same thing. The nozzle is clean and the other paints spray just fine. I've used that color many times before and never noticed it doing that. Very odd. 

Some paint is thicker than others and has a tendency to set up faster. White is one that I find needs a bit more reducer to flow right with my set up. I use an Iwata HP CS with 0.35 needle and prefer thin paint at lower PSI. For close up stuff especially. I will drop it to the lowest it will go and still spray consistent. It's a slow build up of paint in thin layers as apposed to covering an area in one shot. Paints like transparent colors and certain opaques will spray ok without reducer. For smooth fades and color transition, I still prefer to add it. Metallic, iridescent, and some of the pearls require higher psi and/or reducer to flow right. It's a balancing act from one to the next.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Had the same trouble myself. So I decided to go to automotive paint. Smell is strong but it sprays so nice. Cant go back to water base. lol


----------



## Hwseeker (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with All Eyes. Use more reducer and go for more light coats. My system tends to gum up if I don't use extra reducer. Also, it is critical to spray a few shots of air only through your brush after layering on a coat of paint, especially the fluorescent paints. It really helps keep the nozzle and needle point clean. Also, with the sealers and heavier pigments, disconnect the brush from the compressor and pull the needle back and swab the tip with a q-tip dipped in the cleaner from time to time. This prevents the buildup from blowing off during a coat.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers guys. I've painted up roughly 60 or so baits this past month. Quality isn't the greatest but they are just for me and I'm sure the fish won't mind. I'll attach some pics at the end of the thread.

I've been using a cheap brush and I think it has finally taken a crap on me. I've tried cleaning it and changing needles but the trigger keeps sticking on me and it wants to perform like a single action brush when in reality it is a dual action brush. 

I think I will go with an iwata gravity fed brush. But I'm not sure which model will be best for me. My plans are to just paint baits for myself to use and they don't need to be perfect. Anyone have a recommendation on a brush?


Anyway here's a few pics, thought I took a bunch of pictures but I guess not


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Try Auto Air or Wicked, far friendly paint to spray with. Createx is cheap and available in alot of colors but some colors are just unbearable to try and work with. 

Iwata HP-C is a good gun, if you don't want to pony up for it (still not that expensive) get the NEO.


----------

